# [SOLVED] Word doc switching to draft view



## shav01 (May 12, 2014)

I have been working on a document and it is now over 50 pages long and all of a sudden it keeps switching to draft view making it extremely difficult to work on. I don't know how to stop it from doing this. I want to stay in print lay out view. Someone please help!! I am using word mac 2008


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word doc switching to draft view*

It's possible your document has some form of corruption that Word can't display properly. Corrupt documents can often be 'repaired' by inserting a new, empty, paragraph at the very end, copying everything except that new paragraph to a new document based on the same template (headers & footers may need to be copied separately), closing the old document and saving the new one over it.


----------

